
Synchronise LVM LVs across a network by sending only snapshotted changes - tambourine_man
https://github.com/mpalmer/lvmsync#readme
======
1amzave
Looks neat, though I can't help but wonder if you'd be better off with DRBD
(run it disconnected by default, then just connect and let it sync naturally
when you feel like it).

